# Surrogate needed



## Millers

Hi, my husband and I are from Yorkshire and have been together for over 10 years. We had both been married before and I had three children (all adults now) and my husband had none. However, because of complications, I had to have a hysterectomy after giving birth to my youngest child and obviously can no longer have children. I would love to find a special person who would be a surrogate mother for me (using her own eggs) but don't know how to go about this. I've looked on a couple of sites but there are so many childless couples out there I think its a bit like a lottery. I know you cannot advertise for a surrogate but does anyone have any ideas that could help me. We would be really grateful.

Millers. x


----------



## sophxx

have you joined surrogate UK or look on fertility friends. have you looked.onto going abroad as theirs no wait. some times you can yes British surrogates. feel free to pm Me I've been researching this alot.


----------



## tripletmom08

*admin edited*

Per forum rules and TOS:



> Solicitation or propositions of surrogacy, adoption or sperm donorship using the forums, private messages, or signatures features is strictly prohibited.


----------

